# Super Mario Star Road Multiplayer (Release)



## Skelux (Jan 23, 2013)

I have modified my hack 'Super Mario Star Road' to be played multiplayer, just as I have SM64. Similar to SM64 Multiplayer, this can be played online using Kaillera.

Download: http://ul.to/6ljgs088


----------



## irrelevant_pelican (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello, I've seen videos online of people playing this but with Luigi. How is this accomplished?


----------

